# Track Conversion



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

Just looking at my options. 
Does anybody know if there is a kit to convert a Hydro Pro from wheels to tracks? If so, $$?


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a tracked 32" and I'm wishing I had purchased a wheeled machine. I'd have to use chains on my 600' drive that is fairly steep but the tracks are a hand full. I'd do a lot of research before I changed.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Track conversion kits are not available for hydrostatic models. The conversion would be too invasive and expensive.


----------



## MattM (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw the conversion kit, linked below, on E-Bay for Ariens snowblowers. They are asking $531. I didn't study the model numbers too closely so you would have to make sure it fits.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

MattM said:


> Saw the conversion kit, linked below, on E-Bay for Ariens snowblowers. They are asking $531. I didn't study the model numbers too closely so you would have to make sure it fits.
> 
> Geneuine Ariens Gravely 72601900 Track Drive Conversion Kit | eBay


That is not for a hydro.


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, Snowmann!

pfn, what exactly do you mean by "a handful"? Your input is a valuable component of my research! I have 300 yards of gently sloping driveway, and I have a 30 hp diesel 4x4 hydrostatic tractor with a front mounted 63 inch snow blower. When the prop shaft from PTO to blower broke in January, we were snowed in for tree days. I kept it open for a couple of days with my old Ariens 824, but it was too much for it, and a bearing on the impeller shaft went out. I repaired that, but now the starter went out, and I don't seem to be able to get the governor working right. So I am thinking about getting one that is handy to clean up on walkways and in front of garage doors, and hopefully can function as a back up for the driveway if the big blower should fail again.
At last count, a week ago, the local paper said our total snow fall for the winter stood at 140 inches. That in itself is bad enough, but with the winds we have had, causing a lot of drifting, there have been days when I have had to blow sections with over two feet of snow twice in one day.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Roar said:


> Thanks, Snowmann!
> 
> pfn, what exactly do you mean by "a handful"? Your input is a valuable component of my research! I have 300 yards of gently sloping driveway, and I have a 30 hp diesel 4x4 hydrostatic tractor with a front mounted 63 inch snow blower. When the prop shaft from PTO to blower broke in January, we were snowed in for tree days. I kept it open for a couple of days with my old Ariens 824, but it was too much for it, and a bearing on the impeller shaft went out. I repaired that, but now the starter went out, and I don't seem to be able to get the governor working right. So I am thinking about getting one that is handy to clean up on walkways and in front of garage doors, and hopefully can function as a back up for the driveway if the big blower should fail again.
> At last count, a week ago, the local paper said our total snow fall for the winter stood at 140 inches. That in itself is bad enough, but with the winds we have had, causing a lot of drifting, there have been days when I have had to blow sections with over two feet of snow twice in one day.


I wish that I had done the research that I suggest before I purchased my tracked 32' Ariens Pro. I have seen nothing in the any of the posts to this site over the few years that I have been reading it to suggest that a wheeled machine, with chains, is incapable of handling a sloped, paved surface. As I said my driveway is long, paved and fairly steep. It's not crazy steep but... . Certainly my tracked machine handles the job effectively enough but it is heavy, difficult to turn on the job (my drive isn't too twisty) and impossible to maneuver with out ice, or snow under the tracks. Had I done the investigation I recommend I'd have chosen wheels and chains. If I thought I could recoup enough of my investment to buy a new wheeled 28' Hydro Pro or even a friction disk machine I'd do it in a heart beat. 
Want to trade?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting, that's too bad. 

I've had chains on my machines for years. I recently had to do a storm without chains on one, and it was kind of a mess. My driveway has a decent incline, and we had a layer of ice from previous storms. So, admittedly, worst-case. 

I tried the no-chains machine (with Snow-Hogs), and was having traction problems. Locking up the differential helped, but only some, and traded off for being tough to maneuver. 

Changed to the with-chains machine (same size and same tires), and had no trouble, even with the differential active (unlocked). 

I'm a believer in chains. Awesome tires are great, but rubber will still slip on ice. And with a differential, you don't even have to drag the chains to turn around. 

I wouldn't say no to a nice hydrostatic transmission, of course, but I'm happy with chains and a differential.


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

pfn,
That is interetsing. Does your tracked blower not have any form of disengaging one track from the other? 
My son has an older Yardman 10-28 with tracks that he swears by. You steer it by disengaging one track at a time with little levers under the handles. I just barely tried it, and I think I could get used to that system, except he doesn't think they make them that way any more. He brought it over when he came over with is Kubota BX2660 and opened up my driveway after we were snowed in, or was it blown in! I used it a little then. He left it here, but when I tried to use it later, the right track has seized up more or less. That renders it useless.
My old Ariens has the lock pin on one wheel. That has worked well for me for a long time. In tight spaces with a lot of maneuvering, pull the pin out to unlock, and when going straight and/or needing extra traction, I lock the axle. The thing has what looks like turf tires, so it already had chains when I bought it used close to 20 years ago. I am looking at chains for the tractor too, by the way. It has R4 tires, and they don't have much grip on snow and ice.
Your comments have been very helpful.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

RedOctobyr said... "I'm a believer in chains. Awesome tires are great, but rubber will still slip on ice. And with a differential, you don't even have to drag the chains to turn around." Obviously I didn't make my point as your statement is my point. To Road...My 2011 model ST32DLET Pro Track (for those who may want to know) is a very heavy machine, in the vicinity of 400 lbs. It sits on rubber tracks that puts something like 18" of rubber on the ground on each track. The tracks will move independently (I believe it has the same differential as wheeled machines) but if you put 400 lbs on any 18" piece of rubber and try and turn it... well, you'll have to put your back into it. I'm personally sorry I bought tracks. I believe thy are overkill. I'm nearly certain that wheels and chains would be more to my liking. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Roar said:


> Just looking at my options.
> Does anybody know if there is a kit to convert a Hydro Pro from wheels to tracks? If so, $$?


Hi Roar

I have a Platinum 30, and I too checked into the conversion kit. The new Platinums do not have a kit available either. 

After I had already took delivery of my P30, I had an opportunity to try out a Pro with tracks and with an Auto Turn axle. Even on dry pavement, it turned OK, not as easy as wheels, but it was very turntable even on a dry surface.

I don't think I would consider tracks with a straight axle, but with the Auto turn axle, it turned OK. Try one out, it surprised me. If I could do over I would get tracks with the Auto Turn axle. Maybe someone with that combination could chime in.

Ken


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

pfn, my apologies, I didn't mean to sound like I was disagreeing with you or anything. 

I was merely sharing my experience, which is that chained tires can work quite nicely, even on an inclined driveway, and even with a differential. While still being very easy to manage. Supporting what you were saying.


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, pfn! I think that helps to put it in perspective for me.

Ken53, I appreciate your input too. Unfortunately none of the dealers around her have anything left in stock. It has been that kind of winter! 

Saw an Ariens Compact 24 at HD yesterday. Boy is that metal thin as compared to my old 824!
I'd love to get that old Ariens running right again, but I have not figured out how to get the governor linkage to function properly. Looked at donnyboy's video, but I'm still having problems.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's a bit off-topic for this thread (sorry), but what's wrong with the governor linkage? 

If it's surging or something, perhaps the 824 has a dirty carb?


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a fire. Both the carb and the muffler bolts were loose, and the vibration chewed up the gaskets. I was oblivious to the problem, as it is all hidden under the sheet metal cover. Due to the intake leak, it was sucking extra air, and I kept enriching it up to compensate. Finally flames from the gap at the muffler flange ignited the excess fuel.
It is a snow blower, so there was plenty of snow around to throw at it and put it out.
When I took it apart, I first drew myself a diagram of how the linkages were hooked up, but somehow I managed to loose (misplace) that piece of paper.
The muffler was in bad shape, so I bought a new one. I studied donnyboy's videos, but none of his looked exactly like mine. His levers operated in the vertical plane, whereas mine operate in the horizontal plane. Nevertheless, I think I have it back together the way it should be. At first try, I discovered that the spring on the throttle shaft was not putting any tension on the throttle. I assume that the spring is supposed to pull the throttle open, and that the link from the governor arm is supposed to pull it more closed when it reaches design speed. 
Now I can adjust the speed to some degree with the throttle lever on the "dash board", but when I get it into snow, it has no power and bogs down. Compensate for that with he throttle lever, and it overrevs when load decreases, and I am worried about throwing the rod.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It would likely be better having its own thread. 

But posting the details of the engine, and maybe some pics of how it's currently connected, might help get some help on figuring out what's wrong. 

My Tecumseh linkages also operate in the vertical plane, unfortunately.

Edit- just happened to see this thread, which includes a pic of a horizontal-linkage engine. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/16385-carb-springs-linkage-pics-70s-era.html


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

RedOctobyr,

Looked at that. It looks totally different than the setup on my 
Tecumseh HM80 155128F, but thanks anyway!
I have no idea how to post a picture on this forum, and I am probably too old to learn.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

RedOctobyr said:


> pfn, my apologies, I didn't mean to sound like I was disagreeing with you or anything.
> 
> I was merely sharing my experience, which is that chained tires can work quite nicely, even on an inclined driveway, and even with a differential. While still being very easy to manage. Supporting what you were saying.


No apologies are necessary. I agree with you. I think my tracked machine is overkill. If I had to do it again I'd get wheels and chains. Even if you did disagree with me that's fine. That's why they make chocolate and vanilla.... different flavors for different folks.


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

RedOctobyr,

Found pictures posted by "Housey", that look exactly like mine. Not too surprising, as it is the same model, ST824, 924050.
Since I am new to this forum, I have spent some time reading a lot of older posts. Since features and quality of the newer models seem to be in question by many, I am planning on putting effort into fixing my old, rather than buying new. Still bamboozled about the linkages.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Saw that other thread. That machine is just a little older than my ST824. So the engines are likely similar, mine was an HMSK80 155316S. I didn't have any "context" for your machine, I was assuming maybe it was older. 

Unfortunately, I just sold my ST824, so I can't get any new pictures of the governor linkages for you. I looked through my old pictures, there are a few where you can kind of see it, but I'd already unbolted it from the engine's shroud, so they aren't very good. 

I'll attach the pictures that I do have, just in case they are of any benefit. These have been cropped from pictures I was taking of other stuff, sorry they're not better views. 

Have you looked in the Tecumseh Technician's Manual? 

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...P-4-CYCLE-L-HEAD-FLAT-HEAD-ENGINES-692509.pdf

There is a section (starting at pg 26) about the governors, how they work, how to adjust them, etc. 

If you want just some quick reading (maybe the picture happens to looks like yours), this could be worth a look: 

36" Craftsman Model 536.887000 Throttle Control or Governor or Both Problems - DoItYourself.com Community Forums


----------



## Roar (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link, Red!
Unfortunately none of the pictures there look like mine. As you can see in the pictures "Housey" posted, the angled plate, that holds part of the mechanism, also covers it and makes it impossible to see what is going on. I tried to look at the pictures in the manual and visualize how they work, and then transfer that to mine, but I have not had any luck. 
Since this is not in line with the heading for this thread, I'll switch to "Housey's" thread, discussing the 924050 model.
Roar


----------



## AndrewD (Dec 11, 2016)

Snowmann said:


> That is not for a hydro.


The parts suppliers are all saying that, yet Ariens' own website says the conversion kit will fit a 926053 (Hydro Pro 28"). I'm confused...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AndrewD said:


> The parts suppliers are all saying that, yet Ariens' own website says the conversion kit will fit a 926053 (Hydro Pro 28"). I'm confused...


Maybe a typo error on the Ariens website....... :blush:


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

AndrewD said:


> The parts suppliers are all saying that, yet Ariens' own website says the conversion kit will fit a 926053 (Hydro Pro 28"). I'm confused...


That post was from 2014. Things have changed. 

The Ariens site clearly states that it will work. 

I emailed them to ask if I did the conversion would I end up with the same device as if I had bought the Hydro Pro Track 28 up front (top speeds, weight balance, etc) and they said yes, you'd get the same machine in the end.


----------



## AndrewD (Dec 11, 2016)

Brilliant Matto, thanks! Saves a phone call to Ariens from Slovakia!!


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

AndrewD said:


> Brilliant Matto, thanks! Saves a phone call to Ariens from Slovakia!!


It wouldn't hurt to still send them an email. They reply pretty quickly.

The unit I was contacting them about was the 926333 Hydro Pro, but the conversion kit explicitly states its compatible with the 926033 as well.

And the previous conversion kit was compatible with 2015 and older machines. They definitely changed something for 2015+


----------



## randalldrn (Jan 18, 2018)

*track conversion*

I have a 921044 28 sho with auto turn. My drive is about 700' makes 5 turns, is natural gravel with some tree roots at edge.
I get drifting off a lake. With auto turn, the blower turns into the drifts, and with a lumpy drive and turns auto turn has turned into a workout. Bought the track kit from Jack's. A little complicated. Two parts on the speed up kit are identical to original in design, one with same part no. A lot of extra work there. Don't see need to replace pinion shaft or hex shaft with spline. Ariens claims the quality is different. Keep track of spacers and washers, as they fall off and get lost in the housing, only to be found when the machine is put down and bumped. The new belt for speed up kit was too small, but they sent another with it that matches the original. The new sheave is steel, not plastic like original, but the ratio has not changed since the original belt had to be used. Had to split the machine apart in front to get the belt on, not like directions. Also put the idler spring on wrong part so machine would not engage. Pictures on you tube helped. To get the extra speed, since the wheels are larger than the track drive, I adjusted the throw out on the friction wheel to max. It runs, but we are between storms, so yet to test.

Have a lot of expensive extra parts now. Wheels, axle, and differential by parts are several hundred dollars. Hope it works


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

randalldrn said:


> Have a lot of expensive extra parts now. Wheels, axle, and differential by parts are several hundred dollars. Hope it works


I may have some interest in your "extra" parts. PM me what you have, price, and your location if you don't want to store them. THX


----------

